# HELP! Which part of Quintana Roo?



## PTM (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys!

We're originally from New England, but we've spent the the last 8 months living in Thailand and traveling around parts of Central and Eastern Europe. After a short stint back home visiting family, it's time for us to hit the road again and escape the miserable winters of New England.

We're complete newbies to the whole Quintana Roo area of Mexico so we're hoping that some of you might be able to give us some insight on where to look when it comes to finding a nice place somewhere along the caribbean for the next 6 months or so.

Questions for you:

1. If you could choose a place to spend the next 6 months in Quintana Roo, where would you choose?

2. We've done some serious research on Playa del Carmen and while we've spotted a few deals that look to be decent (price wise), we're wondering if there's similar areas (touristy but not TOO touristy, active, safe) beach town alternatives to Playa.

3. We're basically looking for somewhere within walking (1-2mi) or a short cycling distance from the beach, doesn't have to be in a touristy area. We would much rather live somewhere outside of the action but within walking/cycling distance of it.

As for apartments/homes, we're looking to rent something w/ 1-2 bedrooms, furnished (6,500 pesos/month max but preferably the cheaper the better.) w/ a 6 month lease. Again, it would be ideal to be within walking/cycling distance from the beach if possible.

What do you think of our budget/price range as far as accommodations go? Reasonable? Unreasonable? Let us know.

Go easy on us, we're new here! 

Thanks in advance and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you will come into Mexico on an FMM Tourist Permit. Note that it is good for up to 180 days, not quite 6 months, and cannot be extended or renewed in Mexico. You will want to take that into consideration when committing to a lease, if you find what you want.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## PTM (Nov 29, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I assume that you will come into Mexico on an FMM Tourist Permit. Note that it is good for up to 180 days, not quite 6 months, and cannot be extended or renewed in Mexico. You will want to take that into consideration when committing to a lease, if you find what you want.
> Enjoy your visit.


Yes, that's correct. Not to get too far off topic but I've read it can be easily renewed by taking a trip over the border to Belize. True?

Thanks for the heads up.

Any recommendations for Quintana Roo or somewhere along the Caribbean?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, in most cases you can get a fresh tourist permit by simply leaving the country. However, I have heard of instances of denials because the border agents did not like the looks of some hippy-type folks who were doing it repeatedly and not even staying away for a day.
If you want to stay longer than the 180 day period, you might consider applying for a Residente Temporal visa in your home country, at the Mexican Consulate nearest your home; wherever you last had legal residence should also work.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

*6 Months in QR*

Take this with a grain of salt as I have 'only' visited QR (several times) for 10 days to a month.... and living there for 6 months puts one into another realm I would think.

You are going at what is the high season. Most folks, excluding snowbirds, are there either permanently or for a week. Finding a 6-month lease might be hard outside of Cancun or Playa, or possibly Akumal. Finding one for 6500 pesos may be quite hard.

Having said that, outside of Cancun, Playa will have the most support services for a 6-month stay. BUT, it is REAL touristy. Another option might be Puerto Morelos half way between Cancun and Playa. While it of course has tourists, it is no where as big nor does it have as many tourists. It is on the beach, but there is also the village (Colonia) which is about 2 kms back out on the highway. The village is almost 100% Mexican and one might find an affordable lease there. You would probably have to BE there to get one 'tho. Access from the Colonia to the beach is easy by foot, bike, collectivo or taxi. 

Just to the south of Playa is a place called Pa'amul. It started out many years ago as an RV place with palapas but has since grown to include a hotel, etc. Several full-time residents (non-Mexican) but mostly snowbirds or tourists. You may could find a lease somewhere in there.

Another possibility is Akumal down closer to Tulum. Both are touristy but you might find a long-term lease there. Again, I don't think you will for 6500 pesos. 

This local website may be of some help.... www.locogringo.com

Have fun!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=PTM;2489041]Hey guys!

We're originally from New England, but we've spent the the last 8 months living in Thailand and traveling around parts of Central and Eastern Europe. After a short stint back home visiting family, it's time for us to hit the road again and escape the miserable winters of New England.

We're complete newbies to the whole Quintana Roo area of Mexico so we're hoping that some of you might be able to give us some insight on where to look when it comes to finding a nice place somewhere along the caribbean for the next 6 months or so.

Questions for you:

1. If you could choose a place to spend the next 6 months in Quintana Roo, where would you choose?

2. We've done some serious research on Playa del Carmen and while we've spotted a few deals that look to be decent (price wise), we're wondering if there's similar areas (touristy but not TOO touristy, active, safe) beach town alternatives to Playa.

3. We're basically looking for somewhere within walking (1-2mi) or a short cycling distance from the beach, doesn't have to be in a touristy area. We would much rather live somewhere outside of the action but within walking/cycling distance of it.

As for apartments/homes, we're looking to rent something w/ 1-2 bedrooms, furnished (6,500 pesos/month max but preferably the cheaper the better.) w/ a 6 month lease. Again, it would be ideal to be within walking/cycling distance from the beach if possible.

What do you think of our budget/price range as far as accommodations go? Reasonable? Unreasonable? Let us know.

Go easy on us, we're new here! 

Thanks in advance and we look forward to hearing from you![/QUOTE]_

It is unclear from your post just what you wish to accomplish while staying in Quintana Roo. If it were me, I would look around Tulum, Isla Holbox, Puerto Morelos and , maybe, if you can tolerate crowded cities, Playa Del Carmen. Forget anything south of Tulum unless you are seeking isolated living on deserted beaches or inland jungles flthough that may be your goal in which case you could have a look at the area between Majahual and Xcalac but that area is not suited to all. 

Why are you limiting your search on the Yucatan Peninsula to the state of Quintana Roo? What about Yucatan State and its marvelous stretches of white sand beaches adjacent to clear aquamarine waters from Dzilam de Bravo to Celestun? Charming, if funky, fishing villages one after the other and not a Cancun style development anywhere in sight. Not only with that you are way more likely to achieve your rent cost goals on Yucatan´s Gulf Coast than on the Caribbean. 

By the way, on Yucatan´s Gulf Coast you can cycle to your heart´s content with only minor highway traffic interference. 

I say, rethink your goals.


----------

